# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  [ΠΙΣΤΟΛΑΚΙ Rohnson]

## bchris

Καλημερα αγαπητοι.
Σε ενα πιστολακι Rohnson Kompressor 1900 συμαβινει το εξης:
Σταματαει να δουλευει μετα απο 2:30 λεπτα. Αυτο συμβαινει ειτε ειναι στο ζεστο ειτε ειναι στο κρυο.

Εχει κανεις καμμια ιδεα?

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μπας και έχει κάποια θερμική ασφάλεια κοντά στο μοτέρ? 1η φορά στο κάνει? δεν στο έκανε άλλοτε στον ίδιο χρόνο? 
Μετά την διακοπή τι κάνει ? επανέρχεται και ούτω καθεξής? (όταν κρυώσει?) 
Δες στην μπομπίνα αν τυλίχτηκαν τίποτα βρωμότριχες και το ζορίζει. :Tongue2:

----------


## bchris

Δεν ειπα ολη την ιστορια....

Λοιπον αυτο το πιστολακι, καποια στιγμη εβγαλε καπνο.
Το παιρνω λοιπον, το ανοιγω, το καθαριζω (οντως ειχαν μπει τριχες και στο μοτερ και στην αντισταση).
Το καθαριζω λοιπον (να πω οτι τωρα φαινεται σαν καινουργιο μεσα, πολυ καλη κατασκευη) και το δινω πισω.

Εγω το δοκιμασα για λιγο πριν το δωσω και δουλευε περκετι.
Αλλα οπως ειπα μετα απο 2:30 λεπτα σταματαει. Μετα αμα κρυωσει ξαναξεκιναει και παλι απο την αρχη.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τέτοιο μοτέρ έχει?

στο σημείο που έχει μπλε κύκλο τι είναι? μπορείς να το δεις από κοντά?
Στην διαδικασία καθαρισμού της αντίστασης πρόσεξες να μην βρίσκουν μεταξύ τους τα σύρματα της αντίστασης?

----------


## bchris

Τετοιο motor εχει, αλλα χωρις το "οτιδηποιτε ειναι αυτο μεσα στον μπλε κυκλο"
Ανεβαζω μερικες φωτο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δώσε μια φωτογραφία το μισό κομμάτι (από την πλευρά όπου βρίσκονται όλα τα καλώδια και οι διακόπτες ) 
δες και μέσα στην αντίσταση ένα διμεταλλικό ασφαλείας είναι εντάξει? 
(κωδ 3115 :Cool: 
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...=1#prettyPhoto
Πάντως πιστεύω για να "επανέρχεται " όταν κρυώσει κάποιος "αισθητήρας " προσπαθεί να προστατέψει την συσκευή και την σταματά . (είτε θερμικό ασφαλείας) είτε μειωμένες στροφές της μπομπίνας είτε ίσως και από φθορά στους διακόπτες .

----------


## bchris

Αυτο μεσα στην αντισταση μου τραβηξε κι εμενα την προσοχη, αλλα αυτο ανοιγει και κλεινει την αντισταση.
Οχι το μοτερ!! Πως μπορω να το ελεγξω αυτο? Δεν βγαινει απο εκει μεσα...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αυτο μεσα στην αντισταση μου τραβηξε κι εμενα την προσοχη, αλλα αυτο ανοιγει και κλεινει την αντισταση.
> Οχι το μοτερ!! Πως μπορω να το ελεγξω αυτο? Δεν βγαινει απο εκει μεσα...


Σωστά .. αλλά .
Στην φωτογραφία με την αντίσταση (τέρμα δεξιά ) βλέπουμε "καβαλημένα" σύρματα της αντίστασης (εκτός της σειράς της μίκας) διόρθωσε τα να μην ακουμπάνε μεταξύ τους και ξαναδοκίμασε

----------


## xsterg

> Αυτο μεσα στην αντισταση μου τραβηξε κι εμενα την προσοχη, αλλα αυτο ανοιγει και κλεινει την αντισταση.
> Οχι το μοτερ!! Πως μπορω να το ελεγξω αυτο? Δεν βγαινει απο εκει μεσα...


θερμικη ασφαλεια ειναι. και μονο για την αντισταση οταν βγαζει ζεστο αερα. οταν το εχεις στο κρυο δεν διαρρεεται απο ρευμα.

----------


## katmadas

Ακυρο,..

----------

